
Open letter to Amino Candidates - sna1l
https://amino.com/blog/a-letter-to-amino-candidates/?q=amino
======
shkr
It is hard to find startups where the hiring process and encouragement process
of existing employees forms a key aspect of the day to day work. It is
understandable how this falls into the blind spot. Many companies assume they
have highly driven employees, hence this may not be necessary. However the
occasional nudge goes a long way.

